# Sticky  [RADIO] HTC Incredible S Radios [PG32IMG.zip]



## gu1dry

Code:


/* I am not responsible for bricked devices, dead SD cards,<br />
 * thermonuclear war, or the end of the world. Please do some research<br />
 * if you have any concerns about flashing a radio before flashing it!<br />
 * YOU are choosing to make these modifications, and if you point the<br />
 * finger at me for messing up your device, I will laugh at you. */

*How to Flash:*

In order for this to work, the HTC Incredible S needs to be S-OFF. Flashing the radio with a corrupt file or interrupting the flash, can brick the device, please proceed with caution.


Download the your choice of radio for the HTC Incredible S.
Make sure the filename is *PG32IMG.zip* exactly or it will not work and copy it to the same folder as adb (the /platform-tools folder within the Android SDK folder). 
Connect the HTC Incredible S to the computer via USB.
On the computer, open terminal and run the following commands:


Code:


adb push PG32IMG.zip /sdcard/PG32IMG.zip<br />
adb shell md5sum /sdcard/PG32IMG.zip

*NOTE:* The md5 should match up the provide the original download location. If not, redownload & try again.


Code:


adb reboot bootloader


The HTC Incredible S will reboot & usually boot into fastboot. Pressing the *Power* button will put the device into the bootloader.
The bootloader will scan for the radio update. Once it finds the update, select *Yes*.
Allow the bootloader to finish flashing the updated radio, and reboot the HTC Incredible S normally.

*Downloads:*

*From Froyo-based RUUs:*

From the 1.36.405.1 RUU:
*20.23.30.0802U_38.02.01.11*
md5: d7831564500a81971ec96bd84d168981

From the 1.36.720.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.36.405.1 RUU_

From the 1.37.708.2 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.36.405.1 RUU_

From the 1.37.921.6 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.36.405.1 RUU_

From the 1.38.707.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.36.405.1 RUU_

From the 1.43.415.3 RUU:
*20.27.30.0802U_38.03.01.08*
md5: 936fef99309a136a2a978fc0e66048b4

From the 1.46.669.1 RUU:
*20.23.30.0802U_38.02.01.17*
md5: 2b68f8de282d20c79fbed9391ac053fc

From the 1.47.1400.2 RUU:
*20.28.30.0802U_38.03.01.18*
md5: bcfc3dbb47db4e99acd60d387c01d7bd

From the 1.47.1400.3 RUU:
*20.28.30.0802U_38.04.01.07*
md5: eb83213f5a093a7baf7571409c9c2498


*From Gingerbread-based RUUs:*

From the 2.12.405.4 RUU:
*20.2803.30.085AU_3805.04.03.12*
md5: 9b4733ed670268491185e6ca40610c8c

From the 2.12.405.7 RUU:
*20.2804.30.085AU_3805.04.03.22*
md5: 07e9af5646ce9942ee6e84184c0425b0

From the 2.12.415.5 RUU:
*20.2805.30.085AU_3805.04.03.27*
md5: a0b11913e44b12ae0323aff6ed2eba2a

From the 2.12.707.4 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 2.12.415.5 RUU_

From the 2.12.707.5 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 2.12.415.5 RUU_

From the 2.12.708.4 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 2.12.415.5 RUU_

From the 2.12.980.2 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 2.12.405.4 RUU_

From the 2.12.981.2 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 2.12.405.4 RUU_

From the 2.21.1010.4 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 2.12.415.5 RUU_

From the 2.21.1400.8 RUU:
*20.2808.30.085AU_3805.06.03.03*
md5: f727a2dae56fd64eeef525ebf64858f7

From the 2.30.405.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 2.21.1400.8 RUU_

From the 2.32.1010.1 RUU:
*20.2810.30.085AU_3805.06.03.16*
md5: c8c0be410c97e9bf82cdad54d4da0ef4

From the 2.33.669.2 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 2.32.1010.1 RUU_


----------



## Maverick-DBZ-

All the links are dead, can anyone confirm?


----------



## jellybellys

Maverick-DBZ- said:


> All the links are dead, can anyone confirm?


Confirmed


----------

